# Just bought a 928 Carbon Mono-Q :thumbsup:



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Picked up my new Bianchi yesterday, a 928 Mono-Q equipped with Campag Veloce. I originally had a 928 C2C on order but was really struggling with the sizing - decided finally to swap to a Mono-Q. The frame really is beautiful. Excepting the down-tube which is reasonably oversize, the rest of the monocoque is more similar to the sizing of a steel frame, really delicate and fine detailed. 2009 Campag also has some good improvements in the design of the ergo levers.

Thanks for all the help on the other threads I started re sizing etc, it certainly gave me more confidence when ordering this one! As soon as I can get a good pickie I'll upload it :thumbsup: 

Stu.


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

*Need pictures!* I really like the looks of the mono Q although I've not seen one in the flesh. Probably my next bike, although not likely to be until 2010.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Finally ......


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

That's lovely, liking the whiteness. It needs a white saddle to match though. Nice toptube cross section too. What's it weigh in at, and more importantly, what does it ride like?


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

The saddle ........ long story! I intended to buy the Mono-Q in Celeste and bought the Celeste/Red "Team" Arione in advance (The Mono-Q is supplied as standard with a Fizik Pave). At the last minute I switched the spec from 105 to Veloce, which unfortunately is not available in Celeste! Ho-hum!

Bianchi listed weight is approaching 18lbs - the Arione is much lighter than the Pave and when finances allow it'll get a better wheel set - aiming to be around 17lbs.

For the few miles I've done it rides really nice, taught but not harsh. I should be able to get a load more miles on over the next couple of weeks - the weather here's not ideal for I nice shiny new bike right now!

Stu.


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

Then maybe celeste bar tape?
I have the same wheelset on my '08 1885. It's been really good so far but they are a trifle heavy. If I can stretch to it I'll get some new wheels next year too.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Celeste bar tape came with the new saddle :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have the Khamsins on a Cannondale CAAD5 and they have to be my least favorite wheelset. Probably because they are clinchers and I almost always ride tubulars on the road. I think I would have gone with the celeste frame, sold the 105, and then bought Campy and rebuilt the frame. However, I am also the guy that builds all his bikes from scratch starting with a frame, and most of the time I build up my wheels too. I don't know which I like more, searching the internet for the parts, or putting everything together.

Nice bike by the way, no matter how you slice it. Honestly, I prefer naked carbon with some celeste accents on the 928, but I don't think they are offered that way anymore. The 2008 928SL paint scheme is probably my favorite right now, but an all celeste aluminum frame would also be nice.


----------

